# What is your favorite hammer



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> That hammer looks funny, how's it swing?


I lost the thing a couple of years ago...didn't use it a whole lot, just always felt awkward to me.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Brian Peters said:


> I lost the thing a couple of years ago...didn't use it a whole lot, just always felt awkward to me.


It reminds me of a fat man without a neck


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> It reminds me of a fat man without a neck


I do remember that about it...I'm used to kinda letting my hammer slide through my hand and catch the head with my finger...this one was easy to drop if you weren't careful.


----------



## FlyFishRI (Aug 17, 2013)

Swung the ti bone quite a bit today and I am extremely happy with it. It doesn't sink a nail like a 28oz like they claim but banging nails just feels so fluid with it. You could 2 bang with it but 3 steady shots is about perfect. That side nail puller is amazing too. Someone carelessly left some wood laying around with nails still in it so I gladly took care of it. Such an awesome tool. 

I bought the hammer then bought an RC truck for more than the hammer cost the very next day so it really doesn't seem all that ridiculous to spend that money on a tool that I use 8 hours a day.


----------



## jdorpaudi (Nov 11, 2010)

wait till you have to bang in 20 nails up into a ceiling or something awkward above your head and you will fall in love again.
i see the stiletto vs 28oz debate like this...if you swing the stiletto for a while and you pick up a 28oz, your arm is way weak and its a tie, but if you come from a 28oz and swing a stiletto you will do better with the 28oz. but talk to that guy with the 28oz when he is 60 and see where his elbow is.
just my opinion, i know guys will have there opinion.
yes i know we dont use our hammers as much as we used to, so that to me makes more sense to carry something around that lighter that can still get the job done.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

mstrat said:


> I've actually been really impressed with my newest hammer, a HardCore Hammer!


Thats the only hammer I can 2 bang with, just 90mm paslode nails though.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Brutus said:


> What's the difference?! The grip molded differently?
> 
> I have found myself not using my Stiletto Ti-Bone as much now that I am in remodeling... I don't really like the 16 oz Estwing I am using... I am looking for an all purpose beating stick. ~18-20 oz, wood curved handle preferably.


21oz for $12.97 @ menards


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

I prefer a air gun. lol. Don't care to hand nail much but still need to sometimes. I have been a framer for over 30 years. Estwing hammers are the only ones I have ever used. I used to use a 28 oz in the old days before air guns. Now that most of the work is done with guns, I prefer to carry a 22 oz. I used a 24 for quite a few years until they started putting that eagle claw on them, then I switched to the 22 to get rid of the eagle claw. Found they hindered my ability to pull my hammer out fast. You know, in case Im sliding off a roof or something.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I like this little guy if it counts as a hammer:


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

I bet that Inner guy is amusing in person.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

tyb525 said:


> 21oz for $12.97 @ menards
> 
> View attachment 106598


No menards in Canada.

You US guys get stuff for real cheap. It's pretty infuriating.


And no, we don't get the same amazon deals you guys do.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Brian Peters said:


> I had one of these...I never liked it. Has anyone else used one?
> 
> View attachment 106534


That's an Estwing weight forward hammer. I have one. It doesn't get a whole lot of use. It's good for hanging siding on a super hard substrate..but not much else


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

I picked this one up a couple of weeks ago. I like it. American made too.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

I've been pretty happy with this Dewalt that Struble likes. I've been using it for about 2 years now.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

All this talk about rigging axes makes me nostalgic for one. I would get this one with the fiberglass handle, knowing the propensity of the handles breaking pulling nails you know you shouldn't.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

kiteman said:


> I've been pretty happy with this Dewalt that Struble likes. I've been using it for about 2 years now.


I almost bought that one until I seen....."made in Mexico" and the Hart hammer?..........China. Whenever possible I try to stick to USA....Switzerland, England, Germany...all good too......but whenever I see Mexico or China I somehow feel I won't be pleased


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

kiteman said:


> All this talk about rigging axes makes me nostalgic for one. I would get this one with the fiberglass handle, knowing the propensity of the handles breaking pulling nails you know you shouldn't.


I'm like Griz, my old rigging axe is in the garage for splitting kindling. Hasn't seen a jobsite in like forever


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

anyone looking for a stiletto deal 

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Stiletto-1...-15-25-in-Straight-Handle-TBM14RMS/203527225/

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Stiletto-11-5-in-Titanium-Multifinctional-Flatbar-FB11S/203527241/


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Stiletto-4-Piece-Poly-Fiberglass-Combo-Kit-CB414P/203527219/


----------



## flati (Dec 24, 2010)

Saw this on a Tom Silva site, what hammer is it?


----------



## clydebusa (Apr 27, 2014)

I must confess, I have a fetish for hammers and tape measures. About 30+ of each, they are my precious!


----------



## jr1990 (May 17, 2014)

asgoodasdead said:


> just buy a california hickory framer and call it a day.


Got one already:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## jr1990 (May 17, 2014)

fancy the ultra tho, side nail puller looks handy


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Handled an estwing ultra the other day didnt like the feel of it.


----------



## jr1990 (May 17, 2014)

was it unbalanced? Did it feel heavy?


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I keep switching hammers which is probably why I haven't broke any. Still looking for 'the one.' 

I have a Cali framer, curve handled ti-bone and my trusty husky beater hammer. Maybe I should try a straight handle. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr1990 (May 17, 2014)

same, i like to keep switching it up to find the 'perfect' one. So far Cali framer is excellent i just worry about the handle every time i go to pry something.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

jr1990 said:


> same, i like to keep switching it up to find the 'perfect' one. So far Cali framer is excellent i just worry about the handle every time i go to pry something.


then you replace the handle for $5.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

asgoodasdead said:


> then you replace the handle for $5.


and a couple of hours you could spend making money instead...


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

m1911 said:


> and a couple of hours you could spend making money instead...


if by that you mean 30 minutes after work when you'd be watching TV anyway, then yes.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

m1911 said:


> and a couple of hours you could spend making money instead...


Hours? 

Are you felling the tree? Milling it? Whittling it by hand? Then replacing? 

20 minutes and 3 beers. Whichever comes first.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

JR Shepstone said:


> Hours?
> 
> Are you felling the tree? Milling it? Whittling it by hand? Then replacing?
> 
> 20 minutes and 3 beers. Whichever comes first.


Drive somewhere and find a handle that fits, unless you happen to stock them by the dozen...


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

m1911 said:


> Drive somewhere and find a handle that fits, unless you happen to stock them by the dozen...


Or order a direct replacement from the company, have someone deliver it to your door, and then 20 minutes and 3 beers. 

Before you say it, yes, you will not be able to use that hammer for a time, but any self-respecting carpenter has a stash of spares to use while they wait for delivery.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

JR Shepstone said:


> Or order a direct replacement from the company, have someone deliver it to your door, and then 20 minutes and 3 beers.
> 
> Before you say it, yes, you will not be able to use that hammer for a time, but any self-respecting carpenter has a stash of spares to use while they wait for delivery.


now it's no longer a $5 handle


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

m1911 said:


> now it's no longer a $5 handle


Then throw it away and use an old one.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

m1911 said:


> Drive somewhere and find a handle that fits, unless you happen to stock them by the dozen...


ace hardware, sears, and dozens of mom and pop hardware stores around here stock hickory handles. the very few times I've snapped a handle I grabbed another hammer out of the truck to use the rest of the day. stopped on the way home from work for 5 minutes and grabbed another handle for $5
then spent 20 minutes cutting the old one off and putting the new one on. you spend a lot more "time you can spend making money" nitpicking other people's tool preferences/purchases.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

I'd love to break my Stiletto's fiberglass handle, I'll never find a reason to go to the TiBone otherwise. Must. Have. Cool. Stuff.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

jr1990 said:


> was it unbalanced? Did it feel heavy?


Its hard to explain. just didnt care for the shape and the way it felt in my hand. Maybe I'm just a weirdo..:blink:


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

You can buy 6 packs of handles from amazon... two might be semi ok to use the rest are kindling but ok to me for $20.


----------



## jr1990 (May 17, 2014)

think a might stick with my Cali framer til november, in going on holiday to Florida, so will get a hammer or three when in over, inc a ti bone methinks. Cheapest i can get them here is £220, which works out $367!!!


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

yeah same here they retail about 390 nz dollars ,still keen to get one prob from amazon see what the hype is about


----------



## jr1990 (May 17, 2014)

Anyone handled a powerstrike hammer, with the aluminium handle? Looks interesting, although the ten or more replaceable parts just screams 'weakness' to me...


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Never heard of it. I jumped on the band wagon and bought a magnetic jc hammer but the way the shaft was designed I could never get used to it. 40 bucks down the drain and wasted spaced in my little are


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

jr1990 said:


> Anyone handled a powerstrike hammer, with the aluminium handle? Looks interesting, although the ten or more replaceable parts just screams 'weakness' to me...


They look like youd be on your hands and knees picking up all the parts during demo, haha..


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I don't pull to many nails, but when I do I don't usually use a hammer. I use my laborers. They use metal handled hammers and catspaws.
> 
> I really don't use a hammer for much at all these days. It's more for banging in a block or persuading a piece of wood before I nail it with a nail gun.
> Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


How true that is and that being the case I don't see the need for a $250 T-bone when any hammer will do......or for that matter a jack handle, pipe wrench, your foot or another block of wood


----------



## jr1990 (May 17, 2014)

:thumbsup:


chewy said:


> They look like youd be on your hands and knees picking up all the parts during demo, haha..


----------



## soats (Jan 12, 2014)

my dalluge 16 oz finish hammer is my fav as of late. the 21 oz framer is great too, but havent done any framing in about a year...


----------



## jr1990 (May 17, 2014)

picked up an estwing ultra 15oz framer today, smooth face, i know i know, i couldn't help myself. Balance isn't bad, you can tell the weights been moved down the shaft. Should do as a general use hammer, although i feel sad not using my Cali framer. A week or so should help me decide which will be my go to beater.


----------



## socalmason (Nov 6, 2013)

jr1990 said:


> picked up an estwing ultra 15oz framer today, smooth face, i know i know, i couldn't help myself. Balance isn't bad, you can tell the weights been moved down the shaft. Should do as a general use hammer, although i feel sad not using my Cali framer. A week or so should help me decide which will be my go to beater.


watch out for the sore elbow though


----------



## jr1990 (May 17, 2014)

socalmason said:


> watch out for the sore elbow though


Despite having just got this plus a new toolbelt, am saving big time for my holiday in Florida come november, al be buying a ti bone and hopefully some occidental bags then too, this is just to stem the cravings for now :thumbsup:


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

I've never met an electrician who cared so much about hammers. all the electricians I know carry some cheapo 16 oz. fiberglass hammer (if they carry one at all) since they swing it once a day at best. tibone would be a giant waste of money.


----------



## jr1990 (May 17, 2014)

asgoodasdead said:


> I've never met an electrician who cared so much about hammers. all the electricians I know carry some cheapo 16 oz. fiberglass hammer (if they carry one at all) since they swing it once a day at best. tibone would be a giant waste of money.


True, i don't swing a hammer as much as others may, but i wish i did lol, i also work with a couple joiners at weekends and i always do as much as i can on my own when i do jobs myself. Plus the peace of mind that i have the best would make me happy lol.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

asgoodasdead said:


> I've never met an electrician who cared so much about hammers. all the electricians I know carry some cheapo 16 oz. fiberglass hammer (if they carry one at all) since they swing it once a day at best. tibone would be a giant waste of money.


his intro says he has a hammer fetish,i can sypathise i have yet to find the
"one"


----------



## socalmason (Nov 6, 2013)

jr1990 said:


> Despite having just got this plus a new toolbelt, am saving big time for my holiday in Florida come november, al be buying a ti bone and hopefully some occidental bags then too, this is just to stem the cravings for now :thumbsup:


those bags and hammer are top of the line


----------



## jr1990 (May 17, 2014)

Just a quick update, turns out i don't like the ultra, the anti vibe is awful next to a hickory handle. Also, just weighed the two..... Cali framer is marketed at 23oz and ultra marketed at 15oz. However, total weight puts the two hammers only 3oz apart in weight difference. Ill stick with my Cali framer. Cheers estwing for nought lol.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

jr1990 said:


> Just a quick update, turns out i don't like the ultra, the anti vibe is awful next to a hickory handle. Also, just weighed the two..... Cali framer is marketed at 23oz and ultra marketed at 15oz. However, total weight puts the two hammers only 3oz apart in weight difference. Ill stick with my Cali framer. Cheers estwing for nought lol.


we tried to tell you.


----------



## jr1990 (May 17, 2014)

i know, i know lol. i apologise for my youthful arrogance!


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

jr1990 said:


> Just a quick update, turns out i don't like the ultra, the anti vibe is awful next to a hickory handle. Also, just weighed the two..... Cali framer is marketed at 23oz and ultra marketed at 15oz. However, total weight puts the two hammers only 3oz apart in weight difference. Ill stick with my Cali framer. Cheers estwing for nought lol.


I kinda like the ultra 15. I grabbed one a few weeks ago.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

To each their own I suppose.


----------



## jr1990 (May 17, 2014)

cut the handle down on my Cali framer today, from 19" overall to 17.5" overall, much nicer to handle i feel, a little lighter and doesn't bang my knee as much as it did before


----------



## cashishift (Jun 8, 2009)

Currently using a 20oz Estwing straight claw. 

Currently working on how to get the dam ring out of it. 

Also have a Estwing ball peen, and a 4lb sledge along with their I Beam bar.. love the American made goods.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

the only way to get the ring out is buy a different hammer.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

asgoodasdead said:


> the only way to get the ring out is buy a different hammer.


or wear ear plugs :blink:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

jr1990 said:


> cut the handle down on my Cali framer today, from 19" overall to 17.5" overall, much nicer to handle i feel, a little lighter and doesn't bang my knee as much as it did before


now all of your future wall receptacles are going to be an inch and a half lower... :laughing:


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

12 oz Vaughan soft face hammer.


----------



## cashishift (Jun 8, 2009)

asgoodasdead said:


> the only way to get the ring out is buy a different hammer.


I was afraid of that. Might have to go shopping this weekend!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SteveinNEPA (Jun 5, 2014)

My usual hammers are

24 Oz vaughn that was once a waffle, now a smooth... Lotta use lol

24 Oz Estwing waffle

20 Oz Bostitch smooth face (Usually in my belt unless Im doing alot of framing) because someone walked off with my other estwing 20 Oz Smooth and I left my wallet home and only had 30 bucks in cash on me... And I actually LIKE it. Just has a damn ring...


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

14 oz. Stiletto with the wood handle.

Use it everyday.

Left it on a job once for a few days and shook for those two days from withdrawal.

Never left it on a job again.


----------



## jr1990 (May 17, 2014)

recieved my Douglas 20oz framer in the post today.....omg its stunning!!!! Very light and beautifully polished, superb balance and very comfy handle, cant wait for work tomorrow now!


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

jr1990 said:


> recieved my Douglas 20oz framer in the post today.....omg its stunning!!!! Very light and beautifully polished, superb balance and very comfy handle, cant wait for work tomorrow now!


Where did you source that from most suppliers are out of douglas hammers


----------



## jr1990 (May 17, 2014)

Walraven said:


> Where did you source that from most suppliers are out of douglas hammers


Rutlands.co.uk, they have the framer and finisher in stock.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

yeah already got the finish hammer, nice tool. Expensive site when you convert to NZD though


----------

